# Egernia Post Off



## Brettix (Sep 10, 2009)

Lets see some Egernia sp people,I'm hooked on these atm and can't see enough pics.
I am looking at buying a few different sp this season so just want to see variety and whats around,thanks


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 10, 2009)

i like these guys too but have non myself...... please post pics guys!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

egernia major





egernia major being eaten




egernia saxitilis saxitilis




egernia whitii




egernia striolata


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 10, 2009)

Love Egernias especially mullets.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2009)

Egernias are fantastic Brett, but they mature late, and have small clutches... and can be hard to get hold of, what species are you looking at getting?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice pic Blackdog, captive? wild mullets are very shy.... even captive ones are


----------



## FAY (Sep 10, 2009)

Our New England cunninghams.


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote: wild mullets are very shy.... even captive ones are

Yep, Major skinks are similar, I haven't managed a good shot of one yet, captive
or otherwise. Then there are Yakka's, now they are SHY.
Some of the wild skinks that live near the high traffic walking tracks are easier to
photograph than captive animals. That one is a captive though.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 10, 2009)

my female cunningham skink outside in the enclosure running around.sorry about the thumbnails but i dont know how to make a big picture like the others how do u do it?


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Love egernia genus. some of my favourite skinks. First picture one of my black rock skink. Second picture is of my Snowy Mountain Cunnigham. Third picture same female cunningham with a male.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 10, 2009)

found some more pics1.baby black rock skink 2.my female whites skink(gravid) she had 3 babies all gone even the parents.3 i know this isnt an erginia but this is a female eastern water skink that lives in my garden very tame u can hand feed her. about 1 week after this picture was tanken she gave birth to 5 babies.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 10, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> sorry about the thumbnails but i dont know how to make a big picture like the others how do u do it?



photobucket


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 10, 2009)

is there any reason why the black rock skinks enclosure is being flooded :lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 10, 2009)

here's a couple of major's for you Mike 
next time your up i'll take you to a few spots where they are 
one of my E. Depressa (southern form) 

cheers HK.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 10, 2009)

Great pics guys,maybe this thread was i bad idea !


----------



## Brettix (Sep 10, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Egernias are fantastic Brett, but they mature late, and have small clutches... and can be hard to get hold of, what species are you looking at getting?


Im a patiant guy Jason . dont mind looking at them for a few years :lol:.
lol you know what im after .I just got my hands on some hosmeri and maybe a pair of northern depressa,can't wait


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 11, 2009)

There were a few of these living under our cabin at Binna burra, this was the best shot I could get of one, they were very wary.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 11, 2009)

ryanharvey1992 itsnot flooded hes on a stick next to the pond


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 11, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> ryanharvey1992 itsnot flooded hes on a stick next to the pond


 I believe ryanharvey1992 you young man have been told!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jamgo (Sep 11, 2009)

*an old pict*


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:
here's a couple of major's for you Mike 
next time your up i'll take you to a few spots where they are 

No worries will you be allowed to go herping on your wedding day?

Jamgo, do you breed Yakka's?


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 11, 2009)

the wedding isnt till 3 o' clock we should be able to put in a couple of hours in the morning. LOL


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 11, 2009)

lol ok, it looked like he was in a pond, I thought the hose ment you were giving him a swim lol


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool. Have you got something to keep my missus busy for half a day?


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 11, 2009)

yep, my Mrs LOL


----------



## Brettix (Sep 12, 2009)

Any hosmeri,gidgee or depressa ?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 12, 2009)

Some whites Keen4Kritters


----------



## jamgo (Sep 12, 2009)

Blackdog said:


> Quote:
> here's a couple of major's for you Mike
> next time your up i'll take you to a few spots where they are
> 
> ...


 Nah it's a shame that there isn't many around they are a great skink to keep.


----------



## cris (Sep 12, 2009)

Hiding from a fox.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 12, 2009)

One of my crevice pineapples...really need to take some more photos of these guys.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 12, 2009)

thats gorgeous JasonL. nice colours


----------



## doods189 (Sep 12, 2009)

nice crevice pineapples jason wish i had some of those


----------



## Brettix (Sep 13, 2009)

Been waiting 4 you to whip them out Jason,unreal mate and yes you need to get some more pics of them.

cheers


----------



## spongebob (Sep 13, 2009)

Did someone mention pineapples? Spongie knows all about pineapples...

Now that photo of Jasons is so good so there's no way I can compete, but there's one of mine -same lineage as Jason's. Strong contrasting white and black pattern 






and yesterday I got some more with the more tawny patterning


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread hasn't had any action for awhile , here's some Sydney red Cunninghams , the adult is a male.


View attachment 170831
View attachment 170834
View attachment 170833

View attachment 170835
View attachment 170832


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 14, 2010)

Major Skinks , much under-rated . A hardy lizard suited well to being kept in pits/outdoors . Like most Egernias , they don't really like handling , but somtimes its the only way to get any pics of them . 

Cheers,

View attachment 172368
View attachment 172369

View attachment 172367


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 14, 2010)

JasonL said:


> One of my crevice pineapples...really need to take some more photos of these guys.


uh....what is the scientific name for these??? they look AWESOME


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 15, 2010)

lizardboii,

Thats an _Egernia hosmeri , _Hosmer's Skink. And that particular animal in the photo looks like it is a NT colour form.

Cheeers,


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 15, 2010)

RoryBreaker said:


> lizardboii,
> 
> Thats an _Egernia hosmeri , _Hosmer's Skink. And that particular animal in the photo looks like it is a NT colour form.
> 
> Cheeers,


 looks great,i always liked hosmers skinks, but is just awesome


----------



## jesskie (Nov 16, 2010)

My Tree Skinks  Egernia striolata


----------



## dpeica (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 17, 2010)

....dpeica you have a great collection of small elapids and lizards. 
your animals are amazing !!!


----------



## jesskie (Nov 17, 2010)

Jannico said:


> ....dpeica you have a great collection of small elapids and lizards.
> your animals are amazing !!!


 
I agree! Very Nice 

Are they all yours? How many breeds do you have dpeica?!!!!


----------



## dpeica (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea I guess they are pretty amazing sometimes. Yes they're all mine..Got a few things..not sure how many.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 17, 2010)

Sub-adult King's Skinks

View attachment 172845
View attachment 172843

View attachment 172844


----------



## jesskie (Nov 18, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Yes they're all mine..Got a few things..not sure how many.


 
I'm jealous


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 18, 2010)

_Egernia striata , _Night Skinks

View attachment 172981

View attachment 172980


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 22, 2010)

Hosmer's Skink , _Egernia hosmeri_

View attachment 173447
View attachment 173448


----------



## reptilife (Nov 22, 2010)

RoryBreaker said:


> Hosmer's Skink , _Egernia hosmeri_
> 
> View attachment 173447
> View attachment 173448


Great pics. Love the Hosmer's.

RoryBreaker are they frozen veg mix you are feeding the Egernias?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 22, 2010)

> RoryBreaker are they frozen veg mix you are feeding the Egernias?


 
Yes , I change brands of frozen veges regularly and they get insects as well . And are particularly fond of a catfood with the flavour "Chicken and Turkey" .


----------



## reptilife (Nov 22, 2010)

RoryBreaker said:


> Yes , I change brands of frozen veges regularly and they get insects as well . And are particularly fond of a catfood with the flavour "Chicken and Turkey" .



Will keep that in mind, Cheers. I have my very first Egernia arriving soon. Have wanted Stokesii since I was a boy! VERY excited!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 26, 2010)

Gidgee Skink , _Egernia stokesii_



View attachment 173972
View attachment 173971


----------



## reptilife (Nov 27, 2010)

RoryBreaker said:


> Gidgee Skink , _Egernia stokesii_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just beautiful RoryBreaker.... I head off in the morning to collect my first Stokesii... Can't wait! Feel like a kid at Christmas! Sad, eh?


----------



## reptilife (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I got my very first Egernia today. He is a Stokesii and he's just perfect. Love him!
I very much hope to establish a colony of these after Christmas....
I have wanted one of these since I was 5 or 6 years old, and it has been worth the 30+ year wait.


----------



## Levis (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice looking Stokesii u got there  i bet you were soo excited :lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 29, 2010)

Some of you may remember i posted these pics a while ago in a another thread but here they are again,
Egernia depressa northern locality


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 29, 2010)

One of todays newborn Hosmers

Cheers,:lol:

View attachment 174413
View attachment 174412


----------



## reptilife (Nov 30, 2010)

Awwwww, congratulations. Very pretty fella!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 1, 2010)

I still call these _Egernia major . _Land Mullet


View attachment 174694
View attachment 174695
View attachment 174692


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 11, 2011)

The Land Mullet basking on the rock slab in the above post gave birth today .:lol:

View attachment 185629
View attachment 185630


Cheers,


----------



## levis04 (Feb 11, 2011)

nice egernias guys!


----------



## varanid_mike (Feb 11, 2011)

If your selling any pm me
mike


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to say the land mullets are the most impressive egernia I have ever come across, the babies are so cute too, mine gave birth to 7 of them 10 days ago.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 12, 2011)

RoryBreaker said:


> One of todays newborn Hosmers
> 
> Cheers,:lol:
> 
> ...


 
That is SO cute! Rory you have some amazing animals!


----------



## tsbjd (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Rory,

if you dont minde me asking - Where abouts do you get your pits from, are they expensive?

Cheers


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 1, 2011)

tsbj , 

The troughs I use are cheap as , easily converted. I thought you were into elapids or did the wifey pull rank on you? :lol:

Got some newborn King's Skinks out of them the other day too.

Cheers,

View attachment 188593
View attachment 188594
View attachment 188595


----------



## Ailurus (May 4, 2011)

My first post on the forum, I was searching for Egernia info, but thought I would post a pic anyway. This is my male Egernia stokesi, they are difficult to get here in the UK, so I am dead happy with him. Should be picking up more in September in Germany. 

Enjoy: 







Tom


----------



## reptilife (May 5, 2011)

Ailurus said:


> My first post on the forum, I was searching for Egernia info, but thought I would post a pic anyway. This is my male Egernia stokesi, they are difficult to get here in the UK, so I am dead happy with him. Should be picking up more in September in Germany.
> 
> Enjoy:
> 
> ...



Mate the Egernia Stokesii are hard to get here in Australia!!! I have been searching for a Female for 12 months.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 3, 2012)

Here some of mine.


----------

